# Radio help for not a typical set up



## JonnyGoth (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a 2011 Nissan Sentra, basic model.
It has a working stock stereo but I want to connect a 2nd stereo that has all the modern abilities like bluetooth devices and more but no CD player.
I want to hook it up while being able to keep the stock step working. So both stereos at once.

What would I need to pull this off? The second 3rd party stereo doesn't have much is is a pretty low wattage unit.
Would I need a switch or something to bounce back and forth between the 2 or would is be possible for the 3rd arty stereo which is using the lowest wattage I think possible to run at the same time as the stock with no real issues?

Im not mechanic (obviously) my most technical experience is working on home computers and I once wired a home surround sound system custom to my own specs for a home radio station I run out of my home. ( im not completely devoid of wiring audio ) but when it comes to care I do not know a whole bunch.
The most I have done in cars is install a 3rd party stereo in place of a stock radio with a kit from Best Buy, and help from my father.
This current experiment I am on me ow and not sure what I need or should get. I will post complete info of the 3rd party stereo
as soon as I can but I really don't see why it can't be done as of yet. The reason I want to do this is because the stock has a CD player, radio, aux,
and the 3rd party has all the modern abilities with bluetooth and more but no cd player and it is less wattage so I am worried the sound won't be as strong or as good.
Besides thinking I am a moron, what do you all think and how would you go about doing this?

Thank you ahead of time for those who seriously help, and I don't mind those who think im an idiot for trying, I enjoy the jokes even at my expense.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It's do-able, you need an audio mixer with an amp downstream. Mixer splits or combines the audio signals, amp drives the mix to the speakers. It'll be a lot of re-wiring, though.


----------

